# Fake plants in Bioactive setup?



## scarletlunar (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi! 

I'm getting my first reptile ever soon- a gargoyle gecko. This might be a dumb question but I have looked on the internet and couldn't find anything. I am intending on making the vivarium bioactive, however since I have read that gargoyles don't need a light, I don't know whether keeping live plants in the enclosure would work? So I'm wondering if just fake plants in a bioactive setup would work, or if there's live plants that only need daylight to live?

I hope this makes sense 

Thanks!


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

You can use fake plants and still have a functioning bioactive setup, though it will not be as effective as using live ones, however just because Gargoyles are nocturnal does not mean that they do not need light. Many "Nocturnal" species will still bask during the day, albeit often fairly secretly from under cover, and they still need an appropriate day/night cycle to display normal behaviour.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

A few extra fake silk plants won't do any harm whatsoever and will certainly enhance any setup ..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

